# The Blue Thread



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Post something blue in this thread.*


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I was so close to posting the real thing


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh god blue waffle.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

You saw me standing alone
Without a dream in my heart
Without a love of my own
Blue Moon
You knew just what I was there for
You heard me saying a prayer for
Someone I really could care for

And then there suddenly appeared before me
The only one my arms will (ever) hold
I heard somebody whisper please adore me
And when I looked to the Moon it turned to


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey... my Photoshop taskbar Icon is blue


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Not to be confused with Ferrari, LaTigra, or Magnum.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

/)^ɛ^(\


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)




----------

